# Why did you buy your Giant?



## eayste (Jul 2, 2003)

I am in the market for a new Road Bike.
I have been looking at mainly Giants and Cannondales.
While at my LBS the other day I had the pleasure of test riding a TCR Limited.
I love the way it fit , the color scheme , and the surprisingly nice ride of the Carbon Fiber Frame. 
I say surprisingly , because the last full carbon fiber frame I rode felt as as dead as a piece of aged oak.
I also test rode a Cannondale R1000. I liked how the C'dale road but for some reason the front end seem'd to twitchy and it didn't fit right. I did like the color , styling and the fact that it was made in the U.S.
While I liked the Giant more for fit and ride characteristics, I am hung up on the fact that it was made in Taiwan, and I am not sure why?
Not like Giant is some slave driving company, the Taiwanese workers are some of the best ,and nicely paid workers in the world, the great deal , the fit of the bike ,et al.
This is a high quality bike made by a great company whose people stand by their products.
Now I am not trolling for a economy lesson here , or to start a flame war over X brand vs. X brand.
I just simply want to know why you bought a Giant?
Was it what impressed me so much with TCR ? 
Overall excellent quality , fit and ride ?
Thanks for you time.


----------



## hogzoom (Sep 6, 2005)

eayste said:


> I am in the market for a new Road Bike.
> I have been looking at mainly Giants and Cannondales.
> While at my LBS the other day I had the pleasure of test riding a TCR Limited.
> I love the way it fit , the color scheme , and the surprisingly nice ride of the Carbon Fiber Frame.
> ...


I bought the OCR2 model. It's a step down from the TCR, but still a very nice ride. I bought it for all the reasons you mention: fit, ride and quality, but primarily fit. My top three choices in my price range were Bianchi,Specialized, and Giant; but I kept coming back to the Giant primarily because of fit and comfort. I now have 500 miles on this bike, and I have no regrets.


----------



## tnav8r (Aug 6, 2005)

*Fit and Comfort*

I got an OCR1 about 5 weeks ago and it came down to fit and comfort after test riding 6 different bikes from 4 different manufacturers. The value also played a part in that I could get mostly Ultegra components on a bike for less than $1k.

Buying the bike should always be about best fit and comfort in your price range. If you buy a bike that does not fit or is not comfortable you are likely to not stick with riding. Before you make a final decision, though, you ought to check a few other brands in your price range. I kept coming back to Giant. You might keep coming back or you might find a different brand that feels better. You might find an OCR is a better fit than a TCR. Just make sure you pick something that makes you want to keep on riding.


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

well you can look at this way, giant is one of the leading carbon fiber bike manufacturers in the world, one of the only companies that makes everything from the raw fiber to the bike. Giant has been revolutionary in developing and furthering production carbon technology. Taiwanese construction should be a compliment, if you were buying a DVD player, would you rather have one made in Taiwan or in the USA? for me.......i'll take the taiwanese DVD player

i'm just kidding, but you can also look at the american made cannondale as a bunch of red-necks welding aluminum budweiser cans into a bike frame......i'm j/k cannondale has some pretty innovative aluminum handling........


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Further to what TZL said......the fact that Giant makes all their frames, both composite and aluminium in house says a great deal. They have great control over quality and can thus keep prices realistic. Giant is just hard to beat in terms of value.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

*Don't get hung up on just value.*

They are just great fraking bikes, value aside. I love my OCR Comp 2. It has a lively feel most carbon bikes lack, but it is just as (if not more) comfy as any steel or ti frame I have ever owned. Plus, with the good price, I have been able to spend on upgrades and component changes to tailor the bike to exactlymy liking.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm an inveterate mountain biker and watching the Tour De France the last couple of years has piqued my interest. While I'd not touch a Giant mountain bike, I had a $2500 budget and after much research, I selected a TCR Comp 1, which I just received last month. I'll be submitting a review soon.

I considered Trek, Pinarello, Orbea, Felt, Cannondale, LeMond, Scott, Look. Why did I settle on the Giant?

1. It's very close to the bike T-Mobile rides, and is reasonably priced. It's probably the closest you can get to an actual Pro bike that is decently priced. $4-5k is out for me. 
2. I wanted something around 16 lbs off the showroom floor
3. Good reviews from consumers and magazines on the climbing and handling ability of Giant TCR frames
4. I've never owned anything of carbon fiber (CF) before; you will get ODed on CF with this bike
5. Giant seems to know how to build carbon fiber frames to avoid that 'wooden' feel, thus the Trek 5200/Madrone was out. My bike telegraphs everything on the road: grainy asphalt, dips, nubs, but is never harsh. There is a muted feel to road vibration and shock. I like to feel everything on the road, even when I run over a twig.
6. Because Giant can save costs on the frame made in Taiwan, they can spec the bikes out better than any other manufacturer. My $2250 bike (which is what I paid) comes with DuraAce rear, Ultegra 10-speed Flight Deck, FSA $380 carbon crank, a $200+ Fizik seat (genuine leather, hand-made in Italy, Ti rails, CF insert), $600 Mavic wheelset, and even included Time ATAC Mag pedals. The brakes, seatpost, stem, and headset spacers are also made of carbon fiber.

After I bought my bike, I visited a bike store selling $3000-5000 Orbeas and Treks. They simply didn't look as trick nor was laden with CF, with clunky clamp-on front derailleurs and sans pedals.

I might add the 2005 TCR Comp 1 has an understated black/silver motiff, which really goes well with the smoke platinum patina of the DuraAce rear and metallic colors of the cassette and chain, etc. Outfitting the bike with Campagnolo Record stuff and those black CF shifters would look pretty sweet. You'd get jaded after awhile with the orange Pinarello frames and red bar tape, etc.


----------



## Jim the Giant rider (Jul 15, 2005)

I bought a OCR comp2 back in May - with over 1200 miles on it, I love it. I think it is a little flexy compared to other CF frames but I love the road feel. As a new rider I feel in control and honestly I can feel the frame flex as it smooths out the bumps in the road. That smooth ride has kept me riding when I might have stopped a while ago.

I swaped the tires out for Conti GP3000 and the feel is even better.

I think it is a great bike, only sad thing is people look down on Giants, but I think it is a spanking good value for the money, as others have said.


----------



## PedalSpinner (Aug 24, 2005)

*Get what makes you ride*



tnav8r said:


> You might find an OCR is a better fit than a TCR. Just make sure you pick something that makes you want to keep on riding.


Agree totally here. I was soooo unfit and decided to get into road cycling. Bought an old alloy TCR2 and went from 0km to 2000km in a year, lost 10kg and started to hold some guys in the peletons that used to whiz by. To be honest, it isn't the best bike in the world- but it was good enough to get me out there riding and that's what counted for me at the time.

If you reckon the bike fits well, handles OK and is in your budget, go with it and start clocking the kms. To be honest, there is better stuff out there but compared to Giant it costs alot more (over here in Australia anyway) so if you decided to stick to your budget, this stuff is out of consideration so forget the rest and start riding.


----------



## eayste (Jul 2, 2003)

Thanks for all the input.
I have a older Jamis road bike now that I got a few years back on clearance.
While it's OK , it doesn't wow me or make me want to ride it.
The TCR Limited . on the other hand. 
Beckons me to get on it.
I think I will go for it.


----------



## dlbcx (Aug 28, 2002)

*Tcx*

Bought the TCX because it fits me well and has a nice ride. Isn't quite as light as an Empella or a Ridley but the TCX isn't as expensive. 
I plan on using it primarily as a racer and as a second/winter bike. With a 130mm rear dropout spacing, I can use my old road wheels.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

I had heard about Colnago being a snob brand. Check out their frames some day: $3,700 just for a CF frame. Because it's made in Italia. It's now kinda fashionable for guys with Scotts to flame the TCR Comp. Check out the prices on that hot Scott CR1 frame: $2,599 just for the frame! You get the whole bike for $8500. Hmmm, worth it to pay an extra $5000 to get a bike that is a pound lighter? You never see guys have a bad word about Scott; I mean if you paid more for the frame than my complete bike with DuraAce rear . . . you wouldn't too.

I guess these Colnago and Pinarello and Scott fanboys can admire their frames in the living room while we are out riding our Giant bikes.

At least Bicycling Magazine is not a snob: they voted the Giant OCR Elite, a $1900 bike, as Editor's Choice for 2004 (2005?).


----------



## walleyeangler (Nov 4, 2005)

*no flex*

What I liked about the TCRc1 was the lack of flex in the carbon frame. It's stiff so what I put in the pedals makes it to the wheels. The bike seems to want to ride out from under me it's so fast. I tried the Trek Pilot but ito was dead and felt mushy and for a big boy like me, flex means eventual problems. 


I liked the Buenos Aires by LeMond too. But, the Giant fit well. 

I rode the limited too and liked it. I just had a little extra money so went for the added features. Go for it.


----------



## boroef (Jun 18, 2005)

wow, i notice that many of the guys here are riding carbon giant frames!

I too bought a TCR composite 2 just last year. I wasnt even looking at bikes in that price range originally. I was on the market for a mere 9 speed 105 spec'd aluminum bike. But someone just suggested to me to just take the TCR out for a spin, just for giggles. so i did.

the difference between this and the bikes that i was looking at is immense. it's much more comfortable--totally not jarring, unlike the aluminum bikes. At the same time, you still felt the road...the frame communicated the feel of the ground beneath you to your body very well while taking the edge off bumps. The Giant was also much more responsive to every input from the rider, which resulted in much quicker handling.

Also, i noticed that with every revolution of the crank, the bike just glides forward that much more. it's like every twitch of muscle fibre in your body is translated into forward motion--soemthing like this wasnt felt with those other bikes that I was looking at. Maybe it was BB stiffness, maybe it was the better wheelset. I dont know, but whatever it was it was a big step up.

Lastly, the value is just insane. For only about 500CDN dollars more than a 105 aluminum bike, i'm getting full carbon, full ultegra (10 speeds!), better wheels, a better riding frame and razor sharp handling! it couldnt be resisted


----------



## Carbonsnail (Jan 14, 2006)

I was looking at purchasing a new bike in early 2005. I did a lot of websurfing and made alot of trips to lbs. After about two months I was ready to settle for the Felt Racing F-55. It was a nice bike but not what I had really dreamed of. Two days before I was set to purchase the Felt I came across a photo of a 2002 GIANT OCR ELITE 1 yellow and black posted on Ebay. "Love at first sight".I had seen a few of GIANT models but never this one. Great looking bike! Bought it from a great guy in Nebraska that gave it to me for the insane price of $700.00 brand new! You can never go wrong with a Gaint. Needless to say this bike is the love of my life.


----------



## nd1irish (Feb 17, 2005)

*Giant Guy since Nov 2002 - TCR Composite*

Ok, just read through the threads and thought I would give you my 2 cents.

For the money, it flat out a great value!!!

I bought a 2003 Giant TCR conposite (Ultegra 9 speed) n Nov 2002 and have put over 14,000 miles on the bike. It has yet to fail me! I've replaced the bottom bracket, put on a compact crank, put on a set of Ksyrium SSL and replaced the rear cassette (12-27). 

Rode some many century's I 've lost count. Rode the Assault on Mt. Mitchell (11,000 ft of climbing) and Bridge to Bridge and even rode the Ande's Mountain in Peru. It's just an awesome bike!.

You can't go wrong! MAKE THE PURCHASE!!!


----------



## Spongedog (Aug 6, 2005)

*Giant all the way!*

I rode your typical sub-$800 mountain bike for many years until one of my riding buddies decided to throw down the gauntlet and buy a 2500 Specialized S-Works. If you don't ride mountain bikes, riding a hard tail when your buddie is riding a top-of-the line full suspension bike basically blows. You can't keep up and ride as long. I started looking at mountain bikes on a budget. I rode several from the big guys - Cdale, Trek, GF, Giant, etc. I settled on a NRS1 from Giant due to the great ride, looks, and value. The frame was great, however component list vs. price is an incredible value. (I have since replaced the NRS with a VT1 from Giant. Reason number 2 for buying a Giant is excellent factory support for LBS. I broke the NRS frame - my fault - and Giant replaced it without hastle. In fact, they said that my riding style better suited a beefier bike, and offered me a choice of a new NRS 1 frame, or a new VT 1 frame. I went for the VT and have been very happy.)

I ride a lot on the dirt, but I also do a lot of urban riding. I finally decided to pull the trigger on a road bike so I could better enjoy the sights around DC. I rode everything again. It was last august, after the TDF, so of course I had to try the Treks. I also rode the C'dale, Specialized, and everything else. I did not intend to purchase a Giant. Finally, I rode the Giant last. I tried a TCR and and OCR, and found that my old bones really liked the riding position of the OCR. I decided to go with an OCR Composite Limited. Rides like a dream. Great value as always. For 1800 bucks, I was riding a full carbon frame, with great components, and right away I was able to knock back 50 miles like it was nothing.

So why Giant? 

1) Great Bikes!
2) Great Customer Support!
3) Great Looks!
4) Great Value!

For Clevor - I am curious why you would never touch a Giant mountain bike. I have not ridden the new ones, but they are getting great reviews. I can assure you that after several thousand miles, day riding, night riding, all 4 seasons in all conditions, fun and racing (for fun!), the Giant has terrific. Check out Adam Craig, he is kicking butt on Giant on the pro racing circuit.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Spongedog said:


> Clevor - I am curious why you would never touch a Giant mountain bike. I have not ridden the new ones, but they are getting great reviews. I can assure you that after several thousand miles, day riding, night riding, all 4 seasons in all conditions, fun and racing (for fun!), the Giant has terrific. Check out Adam Craig, he is kicking butt on Giant on the pro racing circuit.


I've been out-of-the-loop with the ATB scene for seven years now, so I'm not surprised things have changed. I'm sure they put (about) the same research and resources into frame development as they do with the T-Mobile Pro Tour team.

I've had my 2005 TCR Comp 1 for around eight months now and I never marvel at what a great bargain it was at $2250. A full carbon fiber ride at 16.5 lbs with relatively heavy components like Mavic Elite rims, FSA crank, and 270 gm Fizik saddle. I'm pretty happy with the components and I'm not spending $2000 more to lose 1.5 lbs. Main thing I notice is the excellent road feel without being harsh and how the bike is plenty stiff for me at 165 lbs.


----------



## Spongedog (Aug 6, 2005)

*Giant MTB*



Clevor said:


> I've been out-of-the-loop with the ATB scene for seven years now, so I'm not surprised things have changed. I'm sure they put (about) the same research and resources into frame development as they do with the T-Mobile Pro Tour team.
> 
> 
> > 7 years ago, I don't think many folks took Giant Mountian bikes very seriously. With the advent of the NRS and their rock-solid peddaling platform, came Giant's entry into the world of high end mountain bikes. I bought a 2nd generation NRS and it was killer. The new suspension system Giant developed, along with a carbon frame makes the Giant a worthy competitor with the likes of Santa Cruz and Turner (IMHO - although that comment would generate a bit of controversy in the MTBR.com discussions). After developing trust in Giant through my mountain bikes, I felt like the OCR was a safe bet.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Been racing MTB/road/cross for many years. I've had many bikes, as I get a new one for each discipline each year. On the MTB I've had a couple of high end Santa Cruz's, a couple of Rocky's, a top end Specialized, and a Brodie. Then I got my first Giant in 2001. Since then I've had 3 NRS's, a aluminum/carbon HT, and two full carbon HT's. Not a doubt in my mind that they are the best mountain bike out there, even if they were 25% more expensive than they are. I don't think I could consider purchasing a MTB that was not a Giant.
I've also had an OCR, and a TCR. Currently on a Bianchi FG Lite. I have a hard time fitting on the Giant road bikes for some reason. I can never get comfortable on them.
I am currently on my 2nd TCX. Don't have the same problem with the cross frame as I do with the road frame.


----------



## drevelo66 (Jan 22, 2005)

*More than just value*

I bought my 2003 TCR2 when I decided to get back onto the pavement. My LBS suggested the Giant line as he felt that I would enjoy the geometry of the compact frame, and he was correct. I have a torso that isn't proportionate to my legs, and have a tough time fitting traditional frames; compact geometry makes fit easy, and without having to fork out a small fortune for a custom frame. Other than new tires, I have kept the bike as is, and the combination of the compact geometry, the composite fork, and the Selle Italia ProLink saddle, I can ride in comfort for hours.

Thank you, Manolo Saiz!


----------



## 105slowrider (Jun 4, 2003)

*best bang for bucks*

Got a 2006 OCR Zero (Austrailan Version) - Ultegra - Travativ compact crank(clydes rejoice) & Tektro brakes. I had the LBS swap the Shimano 550's and build me a set of Open pros with Onyx Hubs - to handle the weight 220+ & the rough country roads.

About 4000klms so far & all is great


----------



## charlie brown (Dec 22, 2004)

I bought a TCR frame because it is stiff, and I liked the paint job.


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

Because I had heard nothing but good things about them. From what I have read they have the best carbon technology out there. They make their own frames. They look HOT!

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=657496#post657496

After riding this bike for over a month, I can say that it was an upgrade from my IF Crown Jewel in ride and performance. I have yet to take it north to the mountains to test its stability, but it seems more stable at speed so far.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

BikinCO said:


> I have yet to take it north to the mountains to test its stability, but it seems more stable at speed so far.


whoever said they wobble at high speed must a. have no clue how to handle a bike or b. need to get their headsets or wheels checked.


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

botto said:


> whoever said they wobble at high speed must a. have no clue how to handle a bike or b. need to get their headsets or wheels checked.


There is talk about it in the reviews. I had one really bad speed wobble on my IF coming down from Cordillera in Vail. Scared the bajeebus out of me. It only happened once in 8 years in the Rockies.


----------



## catalyst (Jul 28, 2006)

good quality,and the base of the company is in Taiwan,China.
"made in china"


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

BikinCO said:


> There is talk about it in the reviews. I had one really bad speed wobble on my IF coming down from Cordillera in Vail. Scared the bajeebus out of me. It only happened once in 8 years in the Rockies.


Like i said, IMO is those who say that the bike wobbles at speed are either newbies who can't handle a bike, or folk who need to have their bike serviced.

I've had my TCR Comp since late April, and the fastest I've descended on it was right around 100 kp/h (on a long straight descent) - no wobble. 4 weeks ago i was in the Dolomities for a Gran Fondo, and after a 140 km ride with 4200 meters of evevation I was pleased to note that the bike handled everything perfectly.

ymmv


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

botto said:


> Like i said, IMO is those who say that the bike wobbles at speed are either newbies who can't handle a bike, or folk who need to have their bike serviced.



I am not a newbie, I have been riding and racing, road, mountain and DH, since the early 80's. As soon as I got the bike stopped I got off and checked the headset, wheels and hubs and everything seemed good. It was stable the rest of the way down. I took it to my LBS that night and we could not find anything wrong. I do not know what caused it for sure, but I think it was the wind and the fact that I had stood up coming out of a sharp corner to sprint back to speed. BTW this was on my IF not my Giant.

Speed wobbles can happen to any of us.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

BikinCO said:


> I am not a newbie


when did i say you were? Don't take this personally.



BikinCO said:


> Speed wobbles can happen to any of us.


OK, fine, but all you have to do is search this forum, or the reviews of the TCRs to see that there's more than a few folk who have made this complaint. 

Once again, I speculate that these folk are either newbies who can't handle a bike, or folk who need to have their bike serviced.


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

botto said:


> when did i say you were? Don't take this personally.


I did not mean to sound defensive I was just saying that I am not a newbie and that I have had a speed wobble. It did sound as if you were calling me a newbie:



botto said:


> Like i said, IMO is those who say that the bike wobbles at speed are either newbies who can't handle a bike, or folk who need to have their bike serviced.





botto said:


> OK, fine, but all you have to do is search this forum, or the reviews of the TCRs to see that there's more than a few folk who have made this complaint.


Are you saying that stability is a problem with the TCR?



botto said:


> Once again, I speculate that these folk are either newbies who can't handle a bike, or folk who need to have their bike serviced.


Once again, are you calling me someone who cannot handle a bike or does it need to be serviced?


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

BikinCO said:


> I did not mean to sound defensive I was just saying that I am not a newbie and that I have had a speed wobble. It did sound as if you were calling me a newbie:
> 
> Are you saying that stability is a problem with the TCR?
> 
> Once again, are you calling me someone who cannot handle a bike or does it need to be serviced?


I give up. You're just going to take something, that is in NO WAY directed at you, and perceive it as an attack, which is getting pretty boring at this point.

I'm happy you like your bike. I'm happy i like my bike. I'm sure you'll find something to reply to in this post, but i'm done with it.

later..


----------



## Spongedog (Aug 6, 2005)

*Wobble and Carbon*

I read 2 interesting articles which have some relevance here.

The talk of wobble at high speed ignored one key thing that can't be easily tested...the road surface. If the wobble has only happened once, perhaps the choice of tires and the road surface in that particular place played a role (there is a very interesting article in this month's Bicycling Magazine regarding this topic).

The second is an article I read in Bicycling as well. As it turns out, one of the new airliners (from either Boeing or Airbus) is going to contain a HUGE amount of Carbon Fiber. So much in fact that the users in other industries are going to either have very short supply and/or very high prices. Only companies like Giant, with their own manufacturing capability, will likely be able to continue making the frames on the cheap.


----------



## cyclistijim (Jul 8, 2006)

Anyone out there riding a Giant TCR with Campag Centaur? Care to share a photo of your bike and why you went Campag?

I am buying a TCR Composite Zero 2006 model, pearl white. I hope to put Speedplay's Ti pedals on it. Anyone riding with these and any comments?


----------



## cyclistijim (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh,... forgot,... also putting Campag Centaur on it! Test rode the bike the other day,... beautiful.... yes, it had Dura Ace on it,... but (you Shimano fans will die!) I don't like Shimano but prefer Campag!


----------



## SeanH (Apr 28, 2006)

*OCR3 -- Happy Owner*

I bought a lowly (in this crowd anyway) OCR3 for the following reasons:

1. Value for the price.
2. Fact that all OCR series use the same frame & fork. This enables me to upgrade the components toward a higher-level bike.
3. Ride -- really like it's smoothness and snap.


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

cyclistijim said:


> Anyone out there riding a Giant TCR with Campag Centaur? Care to share a photo of your bike and why you went Campag?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Here is mine built up with Campy Record and Chorus. I like the ergonomics of the shifters and the shifting is better than Shimano, IMO. The superficial side of me likes the fact that you don't see a lot of Campy and Italian is just cool.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2006)

OCR1: Bang for buck - not real fond of compact frames, but getting used to it.


----------



## aliensporebomb (Jul 2, 2002)

*Why?*

When I first saw the bike I thought it looked sharp.

Then I had to take it for a test ride. It literally fit me best of the bikes I'd
tried - I was seriously considering a Cannondale but something about it
didn't really work for me in fit and the way it felt while riding.

So I did take a test ride.

The test ride went considerably longer than your usual test ride would,
they thought I'd flown the coop but I'd finally found a road bike that felt
like something I'd enjoy. I decided to sleep on it another day and try
some more but that test ride basically sealed the deal.

After 4200 miles, many metrics, one century and a triathlon I'd have to
say the TCRs are GREAT bikes and a great value. No problems.

I would not hesitate to buy one of the new carbon bikes, I've looked
at them and they are quality pieces of work.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

We bought a 2004 TCR C1 bike a year and a half ago for my wife. Whe is a very good biker and was keeping up on group rides on a trek 7500 fx hybrid. It took a little time to get the bike comfortable for her, but once we got a terry xx leather seat and got the right seat angle this bike has been absolutely great. We did get a good year end model discount. If/when she gets a new bike we will definitely strongly consider giant again. I actually would like a lemond or something a little different since giant, trek and cannondales are very common in our area, but I think the giant offers as much or more bike and components as anyone else in our area.


----------

